
Intro to functional JavaScript (screencast) - mrborgen
https://scrimba.com/Lokeh/cast-1180
======
joshschreuder
On a similar note, and I am definitely still on the beginner scale for FP, but
I really like Brian Lonsdorf's stuff on JS FP, for example:

\- Mostly Adequate Guide [0]

\- Professor Frisby Introduces Composable Functional JavaScript [1] - the
style of video is 'interesting', but I recommend sticking with it if you can,
because the content is great. Lots of comments on there about hating the
style, but I quite liked it.

\- Classroom Coding with Professor Frisby [2] which is his earlier work

All excellent. I still feel like I have a lot to learn and a lot goes over my
head, but watching and reading these has made me appreciate how beautiful and
intuitive the end result of FP can be, even when the concepts seem complex.

[0] [https://github.com/MostlyAdequate/mostly-adequate-
guide](https://github.com/MostlyAdequate/mostly-adequate-guide)

[1] [https://egghead.io/courses/professor-frisby-introduces-
compo...](https://egghead.io/courses/professor-frisby-introduces-composable-
functional-javascript)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLK_hdtAJ4KqX0JOs_KMAm...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLK_hdtAJ4KqX0JOs_KMAmUNTNMRYhWEaC)

